# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Пуповина. Детское место. Домыслы и сочинения.

## Домик в деревне

*Как это делали в Древней Руси*

    После купания в купели, в которой рождался ребёнок, его сначала прикладывали к материнской груди, чтобы он познал первый источник Силы Жизни, а потом, но только утром, когда восходит Ярило-Солнце, Отец торжественно выносил из бани младенца, показывая его всем Небесным Богам, восходящему Солнцу и Матери Природе, чтобы он познал другие источники Силы Жизни. После "представления" младенца стихиям жизни его переносили в жилище, где "представляли" ребёнка Куммирам Древних Родовых Богов, Священному Огню домашнего Очага и Домовому, чтобы они покровительствовали и защищали нового члена Рода.
    Чтобы покровительство Небесных и Родовых Богов, а также стихий было полным, люльку или колыбель для ребёнка подвешивали посредине горницы, и она находилась, как бы посредине, между Небесами и Мидгард-Землёй.
    После того, как новорождённого познакомили с новым окружающим Миром, ему перевязывали пуповину льняной нитью, сплетённой с волосами Отца и Матери, и перерезали её. Пуповина перерезалась только после того, как ребёнка показывали восходящему Солнцу, делалось это для того, чтобы у младенца была долгая и светлая жизнь. Если утро было пасмурным, то пуповину перерезали на второй, третий и даже на седьмой день, пока ребёнок не увидит восход и лучи Ярилы-Солнца.

----------


## Tash

А кто это видел? Откуда инфа? очень мне всегда любопытно, когда описывают как оно было до мельчайших подробностей.)

----------


## kazangi

мне вот это тоже интересно, откуда сведения? ну про все стихии - это еще ладно, но про пасмурное утро...не знаююю...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Каюсь, девочки, инфа не надежная. Просто попался мне тут источник, где пишут, что якобы делают с пуповиной и детским местом в разных традициях, я собиралась все запостить для интересу, так сказать. Т.к. некоторые методы, возможно, вымышленные, мне странны, а какие-то даже симпатичны. Собственно, вполне можно тему переименовать в Пуповина. Детское место. Домыслы и сочинения.

----------


## Амина

Бытует мнение, что плаценту надо закапывать под деревом, а вот пол каким? Под лиственным, плодовым? Под каким можно, под каким нельзя?) Мне встречались разные мнения) Что об этом думаете/знаете вы?)

----------


## yakudza

ничего не думаю, ничего не знаю))

мой муж, когда узнал, что подруга родила дома, первым делом спросил, а куда они плаценту дели? )))) да, это, конечно, главный вопрос в домашних родах - куда девать плаценту?!))))

Марин, а ты куда девала? закапывала?

----------


## Амина

Ага, закапывала) Под дубом и каштаном)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ага, закапывала) Под дубом и каштаном)


Мы тоже закапывали под деревом. Под яблоней. В первый раз сами (года через полтора), второй раз хотели тоже, но не успели сами, родственники без нас закопали под тем же деревом.

----------


## Домик в деревне

К вопросу о том, где надо, я не нашла информацию, которая бы мне понравилась. Я просто решила, что закопать самим и под каким-то деревом, которое ты знаешь - это уже хорошо.

----------

